# Vostok K3 Submarine



## smelly (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello All 1st post on this forum, hope someone can help me.

I've seena few pics of the k3 submarine in the WUS forum and tried to get some details of the wath but no response, then on another forum they said that RLT sold them so here I am!

What is the movement like? crystal, accuracy, hacking, manual wind, power reserve, general comments -reliability that sort of thing....

any comments or mini reviews greatful recieved.

Cheers all!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum smelly (I think







)









The Vostok Europe watches are meant to be better built than their Russian counterparts and as, in my opinion, the Russian ones are excellent, I imagine the European versions are superb. Several people here have bought them and I expect they'll be along soon to tell you about them and post a few pics. And yes, Roy (RLT) does sell them









In the meantime, there's a short discussion HERE


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum smelly,









The watches are 31 Jewel Automatic wind and they can be manually wound too. They do not hack.

The quality is far better than the price suggests.

They are reliable and well built.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think there's a black PVD cased version due soon.

Anyone have any info on this one?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it's a great watch

hope to post pics soon










i have 001/999

it goes +30s a day...









is that normal?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

They do look cool watches


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Iloper where have you been? Congratulations on the K3

I would say give it time, The only new vostok I had started off at around +30 but after a few weeks calmed down to +5.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Hi Iloper where have you been? Congratulations on the K3
> 
> I would say give it time, The only new vostok I had started off at around +30 but after a few weeks calmed down to +5.


 i'm testing it now...it's in my whrist..

let's hope so...

my absense is due to women,so i have a good excuse...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilopers back









Glad to see your still around mate...Good choice of watch









Take care with the women , they can seriously restrict watch purchases...


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

and they do 

but my new purchase wont be made by me  Glad on that!

PS: my K3 has a malfunction on the crown and local shop says they don't touch russian movmt...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

7 years!!!!!!!!!!! **** me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> 7 years!!!!!!!!!!! **** me!


 :lol:


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i NEVER forget my friends


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

iloper said:


> i NEVER forget my friends


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > 7 years!!!!!!!!!!! **** me!
> ...


Obviously a man who likes to take time to consider his replies - at this rate we`ll have to keep an eye out in August 2014 for the next one :lol:


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

problably...


----------

